# easy ksi circuit - w/ Elcon charger



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

Do you know where I can get the connector? I want to connect up pins 4 and 6 for the remote charger light indicator.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Tahoe Tim said:


> Do you know where I can get the connector? I want to connect up pins 4 and 6 for the remote charger light indicator.


what connector? mine was just blank wires.... installed spade connectors as needed.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Why are you using the microswitch on the curtis potbox with pack voltage. It's not rated for high voltage.

Use a relay rated for the pack voltage and you're 12V system.


----------



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

My elcon has a round 6 pin connector with only two wires for the charge enable feature.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Tahoe Tim said:


> My elcon has a round 6 pin connector with only two wires for the charge enable feature.


totally different than my bottom of the line pfc-1500... sorry


----------



## Tahoe Tim (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine is the little 1500 or 2000 too.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

frodus said:


> Why are you using the microswitch on the curtis potbox with pack voltage. It's not rated for high voltage.
> 
> Use a relay rated for the pack voltage and you're 12V system.


...well, all the schematics I have and the curtis controller manual shows using the full pack + thru the KSI is ok since it draws only a few mA. They recommend that the HV not be in the operator cabin i.e. in a footpedal.

I can't find ANYTHING indicating what the microswitch voltage rating is.

I would feel more comfortable with putting the charger interlock in my 12v keyswitch side of things, but the charger puts out the PACK voltage in its interlock wire, and I need to run that to the controller anyway, so the pb-6 provides a good way to do that unless you know of some document showing the microswitch is not rated for 120v DC ?

I do put my 12v inertia switch in the 12 side of the key-on ignition switch to the main contactor.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Tahoe Tim said:


> Mine is the little 1500 or 2000 too.


huh, well I got NO connectors, just raw wire ends which I run into my circuit breaker that handles the most ++ and most -- ends of the traction pack.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

> well, all the schematics I have and the curtis controller manual shows using the full pack + thru the KSI is ok since it draws only a few mA. They recommend that the HV not be in the operator cabin i.e. in a footpedal.


thats because they don't want to deal with it. They assume people will use rated parts. The curtis throttles are made for forklifts at 48V. Not sure what model of switch inside, can you check? At higher Voltage, it might only take a few mA to draw a significant arc that could weld contacts. If they tell you not to put the HV into the cabin, then you shouldn't. 



> I can't find ANYTHING indicating what the microswitch voltage rating is.


 Take it apart and see what the microswitch part number is.



> I would feel more comfortable with putting the charger interlock in my 12v keyswitch side of things, but the charger puts out the PACK voltage in its interlock wire, and I need to run that to the controller anyway, so the pb-6 provides a good way to do that unless you know of some document showing the microswitch is not rated for 120v DC ?


you can. Use a pack voltage rated Relay to close some contacts that are put in series with the KSI microswitch and in turn close a 12V coil relay with 150VDC contacts (assuming you're at 144V). 

Just trying to get people to be safe, thats all.


Lets see if its rated first, can you get me the part number?


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

frodus said:


> If they tell you not to put the HV into the cabin, then you shouldn't.
> Take it apart and see what the microswitch part number is.



I am not putting hv into the cabin, it is under the hood.... I will see if I can see the microswitch part number, but its pretty well buttoned up in there. been running fine for 2 years, but I'd like to know what the rating for the switch is....


----------

